# Blink 182 S&C



## owls84 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was watching the new Blink 182 music video for their new single "Up All Night" and I noticed their guitarist and vocalist has something interesting on his guitar, Not to mention the amp behind him. Check it out for yourself. (note: just saw them amp when I posted this.) 

[video=youtube;YpYhGdrknlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpYhGdrknlA&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Benton (Sep 1, 2011)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that he stated he was not a Mason, he was just using the logo because he likes the way he looks, or something like that. But I can't find the article now, so I'm wondering if I dreamed it.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 1, 2011)

Found a few pictures with Tom Delonge and his Masonic swag.

See the neck - http://www.tomdelongeguitar.com/hugetomblackguitar.jpg
How about this one? - http://www.altpress.com/specials/blink182/tour09/10-12-Amanda_Peacock/images/Blink5176Peacock.jpg
This is the inside of his shoes. - http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o156/strangemay_photos/random pictures/innermatthew.jpg


----------



## owls84 (Sep 1, 2011)

Benton said:
			
		

> I seem to remember reading somewhere that he stated he was not a Mason, he was just using the logo because he likes the way he looks, or something like that. But I can't find the article now, so I'm wondering if I dreamed it.



No, I am finding stuff that he is and stuff that he is not but so far nothing credible. Either way pretty odd that I am sitting here and BAM there it is where I really did't expect it.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 1, 2011)

@owls84

Is the a way to find out if Mr. Delonge is a mason?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 2, 2011)

There's a new show, "Bear Swamp Recovery" on TruTV. It's about a repo outfit from New Jersey run by a fellow named P.J. Vinch, along with his father & son. Vinch has worn a gimme cap with a Masonic S&C on it in at least 2 episodes. Wonder if he really is a Brother or not.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool guitar. I want one.


----------



## VinnyC (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a pretty good observation.


----------



## MikeMay (Sep 2, 2011)

owls84 said:


> No, I am finding stuff that he is and stuff that he is not but so far nothing credible. Either way pretty odd that I am sitting here and BAM there it is where I really did't expect it.



Most would not have even noticed...pretty cool either way.


----------



## Huw (Sep 3, 2011)

Interesting, Bro. Owls, thanks for that.

The street scene outside looked like my own street last month, when there was some rioting here.

T & F,

Huw


----------

